# muffling fan



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 7, 2011)

does an extractor fan need outside air(other than the intake) to run smoothly or can i surround it in something to muffle the sound. was thinking of putting carbon filter and extractor in a box filled with something like a duvet or polystyrene then have the ducting come out from there to vent out window, most ducting would be in the box too so id say itd take down the noise a bit and look stealthy enough. very halfarsed way of doing it but would this work or will i set myself on fire.
cheers any good methods are appreciated too.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 7, 2011)

I think that should work so long as it doesn't get too hot. Those fans aren't real loud anyway. The actual air movement is louder than the fan itself. I would try containing it in a box with something loose enough to allow air to get to it and see if it works and doesn't get too hot after a couple of hours.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 7, 2011)

R8 ducting. Full length of runs(hopefully short). Then if it's still too loud, I will tell you how to make a box to contain the fan. MDF and soundboard basically.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 7, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> R8 ducting. Full length of runs(hopefully short). Then if it's still too loud, I will tell you how to make a box to contain the fan. MDF and soundboard basically.



the runs will be 2 or 3 feet at most i think probably much less. tiny stealthbox under window would be easy to have box ontop and run out window and look like a pile of junk just noise from a  bunch of junk doesnt make much sense. fine if not silent i just want to make it as stealthy as possible for my paranoias sake.

is r8 ducting the insulated type i just cant find any info.


----------



## vic777 (Sep 7, 2011)

Is your problem vibration noise or the air movement?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 7, 2011)

vic777 said:
			
		

> Is your problem vibration noise or the air movement?


i would say a bit of both its not loud or anything just trying to get as close to silence as possible without buying  different fan.

hxxp://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/vftt

this is my fan i have it wired to the minimum power.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 7, 2011)

yeh when i originally got it it was set on high seemed louder and the pitch was higher. i dont need the full power of it anyway as its a small grow it would be overkill.

that muffler looks interesting


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 7, 2011)

I used a box and polyurethane foam. wraped the fan in plastic bag ... sprayed it with the foam ... she expands a lot ... closed the box real fine. i can say that the noise is less 50%.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 7, 2011)

the box is a cardbox and you also need to make the holes before everything else. if you want i can explain better when not so baked.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 7, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> the box is a cardbox and you also need to make the holes before everything else. if you want i can explain better when not so baked.



haha yeh, i think i get you. guessing you cut it open to get out the plastic? or are the vents out already. 

yeah wondering if anyone has tried them. i have my flowering room run at night 12am-12pm so i let them run full speed and not worry about the sound enough to buy one.



> yeah wondering if anyone has tried them. i have my flowering room run at night 12am-12pm so i let them run full speed and not worry about the sound enough to buy one.


.

i will be doing autos this time so theyll be on atleast 18hours but ill be doing that when doing photoperiod ones next time.


is it better to run a carbon filter at teh start or end of the ducting? or any difference, reduced airflow is probabaly fine i think i have more than i need cfpm wise just curious. i assumed at the end but seems like thats wrong


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 7, 2011)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> the runs will be 2 or 3 feet at most i think probably much less. tiny stealthbox under window would be easy to have box ontop and run out window and look like a pile of junk just noise from a  bunch of junk doesnt make much sense. fine if not silent i just want to make it as stealthy as possible for my paranoias sake.
> 
> is r8 ducting the insulated type i just cant find any info.



Yes. At the depot or lowes.


----------



## Sol (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats' a nice fan, i think those are supposed to be the quietest ones going. To answer your original question, i built a box around mine and insulated with foam sheets from packing material. I sealed with a lid and let run for a few hours, then checked the temp. Seems to work fine. No noticable heat build up. The manufacturers try to make them air tight so they build back pressure inside.. I would think that as long as you can avoid heat building up around the motor your o.k.  Also there is a heat range that these fans are meant to work in. I forgot what mine is but it should be marked on the fan or manual, and i bet your no where near that degree of heat.


----------

